# Neueinstieg



## huhuhaha (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich habe seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt. Früher habe ich sehr viel gespielt auch im highend content und mit verschiedenen Charakteren (Serverfirsts als MT ect.) aber derzeit interessiert mich was mich bei einem Neueinstieg erwarten würde als extrem casual (5h pro Woche ). Muss ich wieder hochleveln ect? 
Würde mich auch gerne werben lassen, wenn mir erklärt wird was mich erwartet und der Werber damit zurecht kommt, dass ich vorhabe nur recht selten und wenig zu spielen


----------



## SellySrsly (21. November 2012)

Hey,ich könnte dich werben wenn du willst,kann ja ne PN schreiben

Lg SellySrsly


----------



## Lievy (22. November 2012)

Hallo,

Maximal Level ist derzeit 90.
Die Levelzeit von 85-90 ist in etwa so hoch wie die von 1-85. Dauert also ne weile und als Casual wirste da bei 5h/woche bestimmt 2-3 Monate brauchen.
Für den Werber ist dies erstmal uninteressant denn er bekommt nen gratismonat und nen Mount egal wieviel du spielst.

Alternativ bekommst du natürlich 300% EP wenn du mit deinem Werber zusammenspielst. bei 5h/woche kann sich das durchaus lohnen.

Viel wird sich für dich nicht ändern im bezug zu damals. Erstmal Leveln, dann hin und wieder ne Instanz machen, hier und da vll ein paar Dailys, Berufe etc. der ganze Standartkram.

Also Casual wirst du ja sicher kein Interesse mehr am Progress Raiden haben 

Falls du interesse hast kannste mir ja ne PM schreiben, ich kann dir auch eine Rolle der Auferstehung für deinen alten Account schicken.

Mfg


----------

